# USFWS To Turn Over Management Of Grey Wolves To States



## klbzdad (Apr 3, 2012)

This is exceptionally good news that hopefully puts to rest some of the myths and other BS about wolves that a certain of group has been using for their membership and $$$$ drives! :mrgreen:

http://www.fws.gov/home/newsroom/serviceproposesgraywolvesNR06072013.html


----------



## tallbuck (Apr 30, 2009)

AMEN on both points!


----------

